# Great New Jerry Goldsmith Book



## ed buller (Aug 2, 2022)

Most Excellent read








from Kane Editions. This is a new version of a book that was out a few years ago:









Jerry Goldsmith: A Musical Chameleon


La obra más completa sobre la obra de Jerry Goldsmith para cine y televisión. Incluye discografía completa




kaneediciones.com





Best

Ed


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 2, 2022)

At first glance I thought it had been written by Christina Aguilera.......


----------

